

NewsBasis is hiring - jbr
http://newsbasis.com/newsbasis_is_hiring

======
jbr
Also, I'd love feedback on the posting. It's the first time I've done this.

~~~
dotBen
I think it's an awesome post - really inspiring and narrates perfectly what
you guys are doing with the company and the technology.

